# can u get ur leather sprayed?



## 225 TTC (Jan 26, 2007)

hi guys,

i've been cleaning my seats today with LL and i've noticed that in some areas theres a different colour leather like a darker black. these are in the worn areas. and i did notice when i cleaned them last time the finish wasnt great, it was like the conditioner didnt sink in! 
so is ther such thing as a leather paint?

its not that i want them done(sprayed) its jiust there not giving a great finish(matt look)

cheers aaron 

ill post some pics soon.


----------



## Welsh Auditor (Jan 30, 2008)

A furniture repair guy touched up the seats in my TT. He used an artist's spray gun linked up to a mini compressor. Some of the areas were large (a couple of inches in diameter). The finish is great - you cannot see the difference.


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

recently I have sprayed my two front seat with some liquid leather dye! The colour match perfectly and the finish is great, but I don't know how duration
will have to be honest I'm little scare!!! :-| :-| :-| I also apply some top coat ( lacquer) to give more protection.

To be honest have been a hard work for me! around 3 weeks to get the finish that I want.

Make some search in the TT MKI forum and you will see the pics!


----------

